# Anyone using springtails and isopods in there enclosure?



## Mombo (Apr 23, 2017)

Ive added some of both of these recently to my enclosure and I see them running around when I look for them but its hard to really track how they are doing. Wondering if yall are using anything specific to increase numbers or if they will just kinda do there thing.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Apr 24, 2017)

I have quite a few if them. As long as it's nice and humid they'll do their own thing.


----------

